# More Light?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

if you've seen the journal thread, you'll know the 65g tank has a dual t5ho with a photo period of about 9.5 hours.

One of the things I'm noticing, is that some areas of the tank don't get enough light, so here's what I'm thinking, if I grab another fixture. so one at the front of the tank, one at the back.

run one from 11 till 5:30, run the second one for 6 hours say 2:30-9, I could adjust the overlap based on how the plants are doing etc.

pros:
everything gets light, thus better looking growth

cons:
$
too much light?

can you guys think of any others?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

how are the reflectors in your lighting system? it might be a cheaper alternative, to buying more lights. upgrade the reflectors.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

coralife fixture, stock reflector - i've heard bad reviews on the output... that said not sure if it is possible to upgrade the reflector - to google!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

i know there are reflectors upgrade kits, you can also diy. Google the retro fit upgrades, and diy upgrades. reflectors are important, and not discussed very often.


----------

